# Free Firenock nocks for reviews



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

Just a friendly bump i have a friend that uses them and they are very bright and it is stable shot after shot not like the ones i use and they are a lot cheaper not quality just prices wise.


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is a buck I shot with the Firenock this year. Nock worked perfect. Was brite and a laser through the lungs. Stayed lit so it was easy to find my arrow.


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*firenok*

I love this product! It has hleped me track a few animals know that i didn't get complete pass throughs on. It's nice when that happens that you can watch that firenok go through the woods to know the general directions to follow late in the evening or early in the morning. I watch my 6 point this year run down a hill and under a fence and over the next hill but knew right where he went do to that firenok. Is there anyway to reuse or charge the accuator? Thanks for a great product. My favorite color is blue as it doesn't blend with any vegetation.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Changeable battery and nock*



shaftgiver09 said:


> I love this product! It has hleped me track a few animals know that i didn't get complete pass throughs on. It's nice when that happens that you can watch that firenok go through the woods to know the general directions to follow late in the evening or early in the morning. I watch my 6 point this year run down a hill and under a fence and over the next hill but knew right where he went do to that firenok. Is there anyway to reuse or charge the accuator? Thanks for a great product. My favorite color is blue as it doesn't blend with any vegetation.


I am not sure what you mean by "reuse or charge the accuator". The battery (the silver cannaster with the pin on top) is replaceable. So is the nock. below is gif file of how it would work.










FYI, blue however is the first color going to be not visible under sunlight. You do are aware that the new generation camo are going to be base on BLUE? i.e. unless you do indoor shooting, I would not recommended using blue Firenocks.


----------



## PearsonShooter (Jan 16, 2008)

*Firenock best of the best!*

Would never shoot any other brand agian. Firenocks far exceed anything on the market!


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Great product*

Pro's
1. Very bright
2. Fit is really good
3. Lots of colors to choose from
4. Very reliable.
5. Good quality
6. Excellent customer service

Con's
1. Battery installation can be tricky
2. Fit is good the first (axis) time but wear quickly and even crack do to the it's thin walls.
3. They don't handle getting wet very well.
4. Expensive
5. Not many dealers


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been wanting to try these. I had some lumnoc's they were nothing but problems. didnt fit right at all, arrow flew horrible and inconsistant. i am Just leary after wasting the $$$ the first time.

has anyone used them in a beman ICS 400?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*2009 updates*

Con's
1. Battery installation can be tricky
2009 we added 24K gold plated titanium wire to make battery installation easier (gold is soft and it glides much easier; better than the tin plated as it sticks)
2. Fit is good the first (axis) time but wear quickly and even crack do to the it's thin walls.
we offer replacement nock for "A" style. I have to agree, it is meant to be replace with each battery change. But at 5.0 grains, there is just not much material there. 
3. They don't handle getting wet very well.
26,000% better in water resistant with UV cure epoxy from loctite for 2009
4. Expensive
I hold the price for 2009, and added 24K gold plating and better epoxy which cost quite a bit. Better product for my customer for the same price
5. Not many dealers
Adding more dealers everyday . I can sure use some help from my customers. I offer a free pack if you show your Firenock to your local dealer and they decided to carry it.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I bought a cheaper brand of lighted nock and had nothing but problems with it. It worked when I put it in but not when the arrow was shot. it failed at a critical moment. I still made a good shot and recovered my deer but I was guessing about my shot placement. I tossed these and bought some firenocks. They performed exactly like they were supposed to in the field. I shot a doe and made a bad shot hitting her back in the gut and liver. It was a bad shot but I knew it and was able to make the right decision to let her lay. Found her the next morning. Great product! I won't hunt with out them!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is the doe I shot with the firenock.


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

*firenock*

Well, we love em. My son and daughter think it is the coolest thing in the world. My daughter calls it a "laser arrow". So far we haev only used it on a fox in the field. didn't help us recover the fox, but it did help me find my arrow which skiddered off about 50 yards through the scrub. LOVE THEM!!


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*BLue*

I lke the blue because of my setup I catch a lot of deer at first shooting light and very late in the day. I lost an orange or two in fall leaves but the blue sticks out better when burried sometimes.


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

Another firenock deer. Works every time. Can even wash them and they work after. THis doe was shot in 12 below zero weather. Fireknock worked as advertised.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

*worth the money*

I wish I had a sucess story to share but it just was not in the cards this fall. On the other hand the fire nock made it very easy to find the arrow after I missed. In doing so it saved me an arrow and a broadhead, I would say money well spent.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*address please*

For those who have post picture9s) and review(s). Please PM me your name, address, the Firenock you used, and choice of nock style and color that you would like to have. I shall send them out ASAP. You can read your review in formated pdf at the link below when I get to them.

http://www.firenock.com/Press.htm#01


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Quite a few reviews were received*

I have formatted and updated the press.htm page of Firenock's web site to show all the reviews that were send in.

http://www.firenock.com/Press.htm


----------



## NoSecondBest (Jan 18, 2009)

*Bet out there*

I've tried them all. Firenock is hands down the best. The other brands either broke when fired at an animal or after taking a couple of practice shots to see if they work, require a magnet to activate, or you have to twist them to turn off. The Firenocks I had worked by just shooting them and to turn them off all you had to do was lightly tap them by dropping them about 6inches. I got two bucks with them and they stayed lit from firing to recovery. They're also very bright and easy to see. I'm not using anything else from now on. PS- I had a couple of questions and the owner of the company called me on my cell phone to answer the questions. How's that for customer service!!!


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Even though I didn't get much hunting done this year I used them a lot in practice, they DO WORK, I had the G3 (I think) and while they fit my Maximas nice they were a tad loose on some of my GTs. Do I recomeme them ? you bet ! They show you were your arrow went !!


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

I really wanted to try these last year. Don't see a dealer in Nebraska, assuming there still isn't one?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

I can't wait till I get mine.:thumbs_up


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Is there a dealer in NW Oklahoma or Texas Panhandle?


----------



## wildbill2588 (Jul 27, 2007)

Pro's
1. They are very bright
2. They stay lit until u need to see them
3. They WORKKK!!!
4. Customer Service best in the business

Con's
1. Battery life was not very good- went through 9 batteries this year
2. Sometimes they wouldn't turn on
3. I really love these things, Hurts my wallet haha

Thanks


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*respond form Firenock*

Con's
1. Battery life was not very good- went through 9 batteries this year
You must shot a lot.. LOL

2. Sometimes they wouldn't turn on
I bet you have the magnetic version and the magnet is not close enough. With the G series Firenock, that is a thing of the past. NO MORE MAGNET needed for FIRENOCK, we now use American made, 10,000,000 MTBF, hermitically sealed, gold plated, laser welded, acceleration switch instead.

3. I really love these things, Hurts my wallet haha
At least you are having doing it... :wink:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Make sure you read the rules carefully! you only get 7 nocks, not lighted nocks with circuits.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> Make sure you read the rules carefully! you only get 7 nocks, not lighted nocks with circuits.


It is exactly as stated in the offered:



Firenock said:


> So if you write a review, I shall send you a pack of *Firenock replacement nock (pack of 7)* in the style and color of your choice (value at $9.95). So your bow hunt tired Firenock circuit can get some *new skin*.


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I would love to show a pack to my local pro shop. He is very open to trying new products.


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

I have only tried a few different lighted arrow nocks in the past 2 years of my hunting career. I used the lumenocks my first year only to be shocked to find out they worked when they wanted to. 

After a failed attempt with them I tried making my own lighted nocks. They worked great, but the only thing with homemade nocks is that they didn’t seem to fly very straight for me compared to my normal arrows. 

This past summer I picked up 3 firenocks and gave them a try. All I can say is that I was amazed with them. They were extremely bright and would stay lit for a long time. I wasn’t able to use them on a live animal so I didn’t get to experiment with the ease of finding them after shooting an animal, but from my experience with these is that they are very dependable and very bright. I didn’t shoot them a lot when practicing because I wanted to save them for hunting season so I didn’t get to test the battery life of them as I did several short shooting sessions (you must try these at night if you have a setup that you can shoot SAFELY in the dark.) There is only one real con I noticed with them, and that is that they are fairly expensive. Another small con is the weight, but you will have increased weight no matter which lighted nock you use (lost about 2-3 fps. )
The saying runs very true with these lighted nocks in “you get what you pay for.” 

My recommendation to the people out there is to give these a try, they are well worth the price to at least try them. If you had past disappointments with other lighted nocks, I can assure you that you won’t be disappointed with these.


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

good my first deer this product is really nice thanks..i am unsure on how to get the picture on here but if you go to my profile you could see it


----------

